# Lucky Bamboo



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

I have a lucky bamboo I've had for almost a year now, and I just keep it in a water bottle on a shelf. It's still alive somehow... Anyway, I thought hey, maybe I can put it in my tank! But it's quite long and if I put it in the way it is now, I don't think it would fit... has anyone ever bought bamboo for their fish tank? Is there a way I can cut it so it still grows?

And since it's not tupposed to grow in direct sunlight, do you think that florescent light of the tank would kill it?


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

The florescent light shouldn't bother it as long as it is NOT on 24/7. The bamboo might get a little less green, but it probably won't die.

If the leaves are underwater, it will probably rot and die (they do have aquatic bamboo that can live completely submerged. But I'm pretty sure most lucky bamboo varieties need to have their leaves above water so you'd probably have to have room around the lid/hood for it to grow. I think it is fine if all of the stalk is under water, though.

If it is not tall enough to reach out of the tank, you can buy a nice looking, small (depending on the size of your tank) wine glass or similar glass or vase from the dollar store or a thrift store and put substrate in it and then plant the bamboo in that. 

As far as trimming bamboo goes, I've only done it a couple times and one time it was fine and the other time the plant went downhill after I did it so maybe I did something wrong.

Anyway, all you have to do is cut where one 'stalk' grows out of the main stalk. Or just use a sharp knife to cut through the stalk just below a joint and place it in clean water.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

wait. I don't think there is actually any kind of aquatic bamboo or even anything that looks to similar. I think I was wrong about that.

Also, "lucky bamboo" should be able to live fully submerged for at least a few months but it will eventually rot and die unless the leaves are above the surface.

I suppose you could leave it in the aquarium for a few months and then bring it up and put it back in a bottle/jar/vase for another few months. Even better, you could pot it in some sandy soil for a few months (this is the best way to grow lucky bamboo for optimum plant health) and then put it back in the aquarium for a while later.

It would be a lot of work, but it would keep things interesting for you fish and I assume it would keep your plant alive. I'm not sure how healthy it would be, but it probably wouldn't die.


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

Ah, thanks <3~ I'll keep that in mind for when I switch up his decor for some freshness!


----------

